# Windows XP Netzwerk



## Flegmon (8. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor kurzem ein USB 2.0 Data Link/ Netzwerk Kabel gekauft.
Installieren funktioniert ohne Probleme und das IPX Protockol kann ich auch noch installieren. Wenn ich Windows XP ( SP2 ) hochfahren will bleibt Windows aber im Willkommen Bild hängen.
Deaktiviere ich die Option NetBios kann ich Windows zwar wieder normal starten,   kann aber keine Multiplayer Spiele mehr spielen, welche IPX benötigen. ( z.B. StarCraft )   
Auf meinem Laptop funktioniert es aber ohne Probleme.

Kann mir bitte irgend jemand helfen?


----------



## Sinac (10. Dezember 2004)

Hm, vielleicht Firewall oder sowas an?


----------

